# SAFE PASTA for Cs!!!!



## 23513 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm serious! Ok, it is actually a soy by-product but for all intents and purposes, it's pasta with no digestive value that is SAFE and I am ecstatic about it. It is called Shirtaki noodle-shaped tofu, and is sometiems called wet noodles. In the WHOLE BAG it has 40 calories, and 4 carbs, 4 of which are fiber. I hesitated for a while before eating it, as I am learning to live without Zelnorm and am scared of flare ups. I gave it the full 24 hours, and it actually HELPED with C. Good stuff!


----------

